# Any use for an old rusty cast iron surface plate??



## DJ Bill (Mar 6, 2013)

One of the casualties of a roof blowout in my old storage unit was a surface plate. It is an old cast iron one, probably about 2 foot square . It came out of a local high school that was eliminating its shop classes and was rusty when I got it.  Now it has a nice brown layer of powdery rust on it. it has been outside and unprotected for several years now while I have been away trying to make a living on the road. 

Is it worth trying to do something with this or should I just scrap it out next time I am over there? (It is at my old place 2000 miles away I get to drag stuff to Texas from once or twice a year.This year I am going to try and finish the move If I can afford it.) 

My machine equipment at the house is limited to an Atlas 10F and a couple of drill presses, a 6 x 48 belt sander, and welding stuff. (I'm also pretty well equipped for jeep work including sheetmetal work. Got all sorts of hammers including the special metric ones too. :rofl:.) I can't see what sort of uses I would have for the SP besides lapping parts flat. What other stuff might a jeep guy and fledgeling lathe user use a surface plate for? ( I realize it was in the list of things that don't make you a machinist!)


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

You could always attach it to the roof with guy-wires or some way other to hold the roof down next time a blowout might be imminent.

:thinking:


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 6, 2013)

What the heck, get some anodidzing juice and remove the rust and give ger a coat of earl and put it back in the shop,  Im pretty sure a little pitting even isnt going to affect the surface that much.  Or you vould use it as a bucking table for sheet metal or knife forging too.  As soon as you get rid of it you will find a use for it that you haven't considered, always happens to me when I get rid of anything.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds life a flat grill to me. Umm flapjacks and bacon.:ideas:
*******Just Saying*************Gator*************


----------



## sidecar580 (Mar 6, 2013)

A cast iron surface plate can always be useful. you could even have it Blanchard ground... 
JOHN


----------



## fastback (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I would also keep the SP.  I have a cast iron SP also.  I haven't used it yet, but I think it has possibilities.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 6, 2013)

if you're real careful, you can use a plate of glass with 100 grit sandpaper glued to it to create a flat surface.
invert the cast iron plate on your newly constructed surface polisher, and make small pushing and pulling motions from all sides.
 with a little sweat you can remove the rust and take out high spots pretty quickly, due to the weight of the plate.
good luck!


----------



## DMS (Mar 6, 2013)

While a surface plate is on that list of things that "won't make you a machinist", they are useful tools. I think with a little cleanup you could get it back in to shape.


----------



## oldntired (Mar 6, 2013)

A solid 2 foot square work surface will be useful even if not perfectly flat. I vote for the 're-grind'. Even if it fails, the plate will be a good assembly spot if nothing else. 

I use an old cast iron table saw top for a welding table. Iron is good stuff.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

We have another Professional Machine Rebuilder...SideCar580.  He is very famous as one of the best Bridgeport rebuilder in the country.  Lets all welcome him to the forum.  

Thanks again John for joining!

Rich


----------



## Richard King (Mar 7, 2013)

Dear John,

I just know I have seen some of your photo's and advice on other boards and we all here are glad you're here.    I also believe you buy and sell them too?  I have to remind everyone about the managements rule about not discussing sales or prices in the public area's unless you sell in the sales thread, or talk about it via private Email.  Asking about the prices in general on what something generally costs is OK.  We are just trying to keep this as a "ask and answer board" and not a sales board.  If any of you need something I am sure Sidecar will put in his Email here or via private message.  )

 I just saw a post in the Bridgeport forum last night when some asked about the spindle bearings where your expertise would be real handy.  I have rebuilt a few heads, but I normally sub contract my heads out to another company where the guy used to work at an old Bridgeport distributor.  He was a Bridgeport head Tech before Bridgeport shut off several longtime distributors during the Textron era.  

Maybe you can tell the group about that sometime.  I know I tell folks to stay away from those machines that were built back then as I found them lighter castings and less accurate.  Some tell those machines were built in China, but I had heard the castings were imported and assembled in Bridgeport CT?   I have worked with Hardinge who bought or merged with Bridgeport.

I have taught scraping in Taiwan where they build some of their CNC Vertical  machines.  They are also building CNC machine in China too.  Most of those machines I bet will be sold in Asia.

Bottom line is WE could use another professional rebuilder on here to help with answers and advice when you have the time. Thanks for coming on board.  In John's intro he tells about he also learned to scrape from his Dad as I did too.  John would you please tell everyone here about yourself in here too.  

 I really like this forum as many are so eager to repair there machines.  This forum does not allow wise guys like others do.  No angry or fowl talk is allowed as we are all trying to be friends and to learn and give.   I am 62 now and want to give back and pass on my knowledge about scraping and rebuilding to the younger generation.

I for one welcome you with open arms and so glad you are with this cool group of people.   Rich


----------

